

Always Be Experimenting - sabziwalla
https://medium.com/better-humans/45732d922db9

======
fitoop
As a data nerd, and scientist myself, I love to see so many people talk about
how they apply the scientific method to business and starting something new.
There are even businesses out there all about making landing pages to see
which get more traffic etc. Dig it!

